# 83 720 with Carb'd Z24, rough idle



## 83_720 (Mar 12, 2011)

Runs great when cold, soon as it warms up something must open up or close as suddenly it won't idle unless you keep on the gas. Turn up the idle screw and it will stay running, but very rough. Hoses are new, as is the carb. Maybe AB valve, or ? the thermal switch that screws into the water jacket and has three hoses on it...The top hose goes to the bottom of the air cleaner and looks to just be a passage into the ari cleaner. If I pinch that hos closed, the engine dies.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the ficd solenoid(screws in the side of the carb), the needle maybe sticking...


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Check for a vacuum leak. When cold the choke will richen the mixture enough to hide a vac leak.


----------

